# دورات تدريبيه



## فيصل 9 (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخواني الكرام بما اني شخص خريج الكترونيات صناعيه وتحكم من اكثر من 7 شهور والى الان ابحث عن وظيفه ومن اول ماتخرجت وانا ابحث عن اماكن تقدم دورات متقدمه في تخصص الالكترونيات او الميكا ترونيك في السعوديه او دول الخليج لاني للاسف من خلال بحثي لا اجد اماكن تقدم الدورات فا ياليت من عنده خبر او معلومه عن اماكن دورات ياليت يفيدني ومشكووووور ​


----------



## مجودي44 (22 مارس 2011)

سلام عليكم 
نفس المشكلة معايا ادور على دورة plc or pic في جده 
ارجووو المساعده 
شكراا


----------

